# Edibles and Overdose - Newbies Read This



## pushu (Apr 23, 2011)

I am fairly new to edibles - only introduced to this a couple months ago. I just love this way to get high and happy not to smoke anymore. 
Just a bit of history about me... I am 55 and in excellent health. exercise every day and have a good diet. Take no medications and have no health issues I have been a regular weed smoker for 30 years - not every day but close.

Last night we were going to dinner with some friends. I had not ingested any weed in a couple days and decided that about 30-45 min before we went out I would have a firecracker. I was sitting at the bar - had a couple beers and was thinking to myself that I was somewhat dissapointed in my high and if was pretty mild. It wasn't long after thinking that, that the shit hit the fan. I began to get a wicked buzz... things seemed a bit surreal. voices seemed to go into the background and I felt the room beginning to spin. I was having hot flashed and felt I need to go out and get some air. I went to get off my bar stool and that was the last thing I remember. I awoke outside (helped there by friends) and found myself aware of what was going on but unable to speak or comprehend what others were saying. I blacked out once more and the next thing I know here comes the ambulance. I was taken to the hospital where I spent most of the evening undergoing tests from xrays, EKG's and bloodwork. I was so afraid that they do some sort of drug testing but I guess they didn't. I was released with the promise to see my regular doctor this week. Now unless I fess up to my doctor, I'm sure I will have to put up with several more expensive tests.
So basically, I OD'd on pot. never thought it could happen. I can smoke pot from the time I get up until I go to bed and have never had this kind of effect.
Let me tell you my dose... the firecracker I had was made from the leftover weed from making cannabutter. I squeezed out the weed and instead of discarding the used up weed like any recepie calls for, I made firecrackers out of them. I think my downfall was that I hadn't eaten since breakfast and took it on a completly empty stomach.
So there is my warning to you newbies. I never thought such a thing could happen to me but it did... so be warned with how much you take all at once.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

DAAAMMNN dude.... thats a wild story, ill tell u what the second time i made brownies i had similar feelings. i swear i was trippin balls..... n e way i just laid down w my girl and passed out after about 3 hours of me having to keep my eyes open to prevent the room from spinning


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah, my second time eating, i met a God. it was a point of light. i don't think it was the friendly "God" that everybody talks about, cuz it showed up on the other side of the toilet bowl as i was hugging it, and mocked me relentlessly for being so fucking high. asshole.


----------



## kevin (Apr 23, 2011)

i made some cookies with a fresh batch of butter yesterday, ate the first one and was buzzed pretty good but wanted more, so i ate a second one. about an hour later i was getting a drink at the kitchen sink and my knees turned to rubber and i fell to the floor. today i didn't have the energy to do squat. this is the most potent batch of butter i've made. i'm not much of a drinker but just 1 beer or glass of wine seems to intensive the effect big time. i don't care for the feeling when mixing the 2.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2011)

I love mixing tequila and weed. I make my tinctures out of tequila too.


----------



## jethead (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats the problem with edibles. It's so hard to judge the dose, the strength of the butter, whether or when you had something to eat. Mixing with alcohol has alot to do with how it affects you also. I wish for myself I could find a happy medium with my brownies.


----------



## pushu (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been eating on this batch of butter for the last couple months and have had one of the firecrackers I made before but it didin't hit me this hard
All I can think is that I took it on an empty stomach, mixed it with a couple of beers and was out in a public setting where I could'nt veg out on the couch
Now I have to go through a whole bunch of bullshit and pay the price for this one.

I'm not sure how to handle it with my doctor? I think I will just play dumb and see where it goes. I'm trying to blow the whole thing off but not having much success


----------



## redivider (Apr 24, 2011)

how to handle it with your doctor?? what is he your mom??

your a grown ass man, you played a little too hard and went to the hospital. they released you. end of story.

don't tell him you ate weed, don't tell him jack shit, call in, tell him you have something to do, you'll call later to set an appointment, and just never do. whenever you talk to him again tell him you hadn't eaten anything and your sugar got low. 

you could go to the doctor's or not. i don't think you'll get into trouble.

your talking like it's your parents and they'll take the TV away for a week... geez....


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2011)

Overdose is completly the wrong word to use man, you cant overdose on weed and lets not spread that sort of misinformation...the anti-crowd have enough bullshit ammo in their prohibition gun.

Pretty sure what occurred with you was you ate (apparenty way way!) too much, got way too high, freaked out and went to hospital when all you really needed to do was go to bed and lie down for an hour or two.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not an expert by any means, but it doesn't sound like an OD at all.

It sounds like your blood pressure dropped like a rock, hence why you passed out. Long term smoking results in a low blood pressure, combined with the alcohol that thinned out your blood, probably resulted in a dangerously low blood pressure. your body's natural reaction is to faint, and that causes your bp to rise back to normal.

What else did you eat that day? if you had a fluctuating blood sugar level that isn't going to help the situation either.


----------



## pushu (Apr 25, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Overdose is completly the wrong word to use man, you cant overdose on weed and lets not spread that sort of misinformation...the anti-crowd have enough bullshit ammo in their prohibition gun.
> 
> Pretty sure what occurred with you was you ate (apparenty way way!) too much, got way too high, freaked out and went to hospital when all you really needed to do was go to bed and lie down for an hour or two.


OK... maybe OD is not the right word. I have read that you can't OD on grass
However, I did not freak out and what happened to me was quite real. I did say in my original post that if I was home I could have vegged out on the couch and all would have been fine. But I was out in public, with a group of friends who would have no idea what I had done to bring about the situation. I do feel there reaction was proper.

I do think what happened is that my blood pressure dropped and that is what caused it. Who knows,,,, maybe I do have an underlaying condition that I am not aware of that contributed to it. I do know that I am very healthy and have never had anything like this happen to me. I did say that I had not eaten all day and took it on an empty stomach.

I just wanted to make the point that even someone like me, who is a long term smoker ( and I have never smoked cigs) could have this happen. It was just fucking stupid of me to do it and I feel like a idiot for creating such a public scene. Not to mention what I put my wife through.

I only meant this as a warning to others


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 25, 2011)

if you don't tell the doctor what you did, they have to find out for themselves...
go ahead and clam up if you enjoy being a pink squishy pin cushion and wasting cash/time on unneeded tests...


it's like calling a locksmith and refusing to show them the lock you want to get through...
no...lets show them a totally different lock you can get by on your own...


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like you ate more than you should.

Same thing happens to me when I over dab bho. I know I won't die but it fucking sucks.

Lol'd @ overdose on cannabis.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Apr 25, 2011)

pushu said:


> I do think what happened is that my blood pressure dropped and that is what caused it. Who knows,,,, maybe I do have an underlaying condition that I am not aware of that contributed to it. I do know that I am very healthy and have never had anything like this happen to me. I did say that I had not eaten all day and took it on an empty stomach.


 if you are fit and active and in good shape, your BP is probably low to begin with. 30+ years of smoking mj and your BP is even lower. Add in zero calories that day, and your body was running on empty. Throw in some alcohol, and viola! instant BP drop of doom! with no food in your system to help your body recover, your body had no choice but to take evasive action.

I've passed out twice from smoking in the last 3 years. I am a healthy 30 yr old. never smoked cigs, never did anything besides smoke mj, super active and have anywhere from 8 to 12% bodyfat (depending on season). I don't have any kind of diabetes in me or my family. but if i smoke too much or eat too much medibles on a completely empty stomach, i'll feel like crap and have passed out. Sounds very similar to what happened to you.
1 time it was after 1 beer, another time i was home with my girl.

moral of my story, is make sure you eat something!


----------



## gioua (Apr 25, 2011)

I so know what you mean.. I was never that bad... thankfully I know my experience was bad but no 911 there..

it's good to see that side of the rainbow... I loved (and hated my bad experience) the key in this post was he reused the canna weed which I have tossed in the past... WONT do that again!


----------



## gioua (Apr 25, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Overdose is completly the wrong word to use man, you cant overdose on weed and lets not spread that sort of misinformation...the anti-crowd have enough bullshit ammo in their prohibition gun.
> 
> Pretty sure what occurred with you was you ate (apparenty way way!) too much, got way too high, freaked out and went to hospital when all you really needed to do was go to bed and lie down for an hour or two.



If you are taking this medically... a dose is what you take of something?? so more then the dose you take is and OVER dose of your dose

it's not a drug.. it's a plant herb veg etc.. but you certainly can OVER DOSE ON POT.. you cannot OVER DOSE and die.. but yes taking too much over the dose is...and over dose.. when you take this much and you felt the way I have before.. it's easily over the dose I want again...


----------



## Jameson jc (Apr 25, 2011)

redivider said:


> how to handle it with your doctor?? what is he your mom??
> 
> your a grown ass man, you played a little too hard and went to the hospital. they released you. end of story.
> 
> ...


This man is SO ON POINT IT IS NOT WORTH DISCUSSING FURTHER.

Unless you are a skirt....

JC


----------



## jsaleen (Apr 28, 2011)

I read this because i'm getting ready to make my first batch of butter. But this story doesn't jive. For one dude. If you go to the hospital, specially for the episode you explaned. You tell the doctors exactly what you eat and drank in the last 24 Hours. If not, your just stupid. Besides, if they did blood work, they already know. And it sounds like you have a set doctor, so why would you not tell him? The only way doctors or hospitals will report you to authorities is if your intentionally harming yourself or others. You tell them you smoked or eat a little pot, they'll just laugh at you, call you a pussy and send you home. Your 55. You smoked for 30 years. Your stupidity makes me want to quit.


----------



## pushu (Apr 28, 2011)

jsaleen said:


> I read this because i'm getting ready to make my first batch of butter. But this story doesn't jive. For one dude. If you go to the hospital, specially for the episode you explaned. You tell the doctors exactly what you eat and drank in the last 24 Hours. If not, your just stupid. Besides, if they did blood work, they already know. And it sounds like you have a set doctor, so why would you not tell him? The only way doctors or hospitals will report you to authorities is if your intentionally harming yourself or others. You tell them you smoked or eat a little pot, they'll just laugh at you, call you a pussy and send you home. Your 55. You smoked for 30 years. Your stupidity makes me want to quit.


The only reason I posted this was as a warning to those who are new to edibles. I will be happy to see this thread die so fuck all of you who think that I am a pussy for being concerned


----------



## gioua (Apr 28, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> I really want to try a good edible, the ones I've tried just were not that great.


the canna oil and butters are great... firecrackers are great too... most dont like em.. I have yet to have a store bought one do anything to me..


----------



## penguinking (Apr 28, 2011)

pushu said:


> I am fairly new to edibles - only introduced to this a couple months ago. I just love this way to get high and happy not to smoke anymore.
> Just a bit of history about me... I am 55 and in excellent health. exercise every day and have a good diet. Take no medications and have no health issues I have been a regular weed smoker for 30 years - not every day but close.
> 
> Last night we were going to dinner with some friends. I had not ingested any weed in a couple days and decided that about 30-45 min before we went out I would have a firecracker. I was sitting at the bar - had a couple beers and was thinking to myself that I was somewhat dissapointed in my high and if was pretty mild. It wasn't long after thinking that, that the shit hit the fan. I began to get a wicked buzz... things seemed a bit surreal. voices seemed to go into the background and I felt the room beginning to spin. I was having hot flashed and felt I need to go out and get some air. I went to get off my bar stool and that was the last thing I remember. I awoke outside (helped there by friends) and found myself aware of what was going on but unable to speak or comprehend what others were saying. I blacked out once more and the next thing I know here comes the ambulance. I was taken to the hospital where I spent most of the evening undergoing tests from xrays, EKG's and bloodwork. I was so afraid that they do some sort of drug testing but I guess they didn't. I was released with the promise to see my regular doctor this week. Now unless I fess up to my doctor, I'm sure I will have to put up with several more expensive tests.
> ...


 AHAHAHAHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-iBJQFMvgo


----------



## gioua (May 2, 2011)

Pushu once they have a bad OVERDOSE of medibles... they will come running back to say OMG you were sooo right...
it sucks.. I mean REALLY SUCKS ASS to consume over the amount you want.. I know I was having a great time for about a whole 30 mins... then it was down hill... but the 30 mins were great!! I would never want to risk it again.. it was a VERY mushroom like feeling...for a whole 10-15 mins then the rest of the 8 hours (before I finally was able to convince myself to go to sleep... woke up still high (very dizzy like you feel after a hangover.. lol) 

I know weigh everything as to not repeat the process.. and I WAIT 60-90 mins before dosing again.. I just made green dragon and it's damn potent!!


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (May 2, 2011)

yaa it happens to alot of people acually its wierd, back like 8 years ago it happend to me i was smoking reggs like every day then we smoked some chronic shit one day and i was feeling good then all the sudden i turned super white like sick and the room started spinning and i broke out into a crazy sweat it was nuts i even puked a little i just kept think WTF WTF WTF lol then after a fe hours i turned back to normal and smoke the same shit and was just fine. then a while later it happend to my other frend too so we all started calling i "the whiteys" cause thats what happens pretty much lol.

but i just cant believe you went to the hospital that remindes me of the dude that was a cop and ate those brownies with his wife and called 911 saying they where going to die Lol


----------



## gioua (May 2, 2011)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> yaa it happens to alot of people acually its wierd, back like 8 years ago it happend to me i was smoking reggs like every day then we smoked some chronic shit one day and i was feeling good then all the sudden i turned super white like sick and the room started spinning and i broke out into a crazy sweat it was nuts i even puked a little i just kept think WTF WTF WTF lol then after a fe hours i turned back to normal and smoke the same shit and was just fine. then a while later it happend to my other frend too so we all started calling i "the whiteys" cause thats what happens pretty much lol.
> 
> 
> 
> but i just cant believe you went to the hospital that remindes me of the dude that was a cop and ate those brownies with his wife and called 911 saying they where going to die Lol


ok now imagine that same buzz you had... lasting for 8 hours.. and being 5x more powerfull then a smoked buzz... I can smoke anything and LOTS of it.. hash chronic.. etc.. I have not ever been like I was on medibles.. I just drank some GD about 20 mins ago.. only needed 3 eyedroppers full to get me BUZZ off my ass... funny thing was I was rolling a j to go and smoke it and then the GD hits me.. and I am still not left the couch.. lol


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

*I plan to make edibles once I get a good stash to use for making MJ treats. Lately I have heard a few warning about ingesting edibles, go easy. Just what is a firecracker so that I can avoid them at all cost? Thanks*


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (May 2, 2011)

there crackers with panut butter ,nutela , and weed and u put them in the oven and i guess they get you blown


----------



## secretweapon (May 2, 2011)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> there crackers with panut butter ,nutela , and weed and u put them in the oven and i guess they get you blown


Firecrackers have never worked for me (prob my method) I did make some budder from a couple of ounces of trim. The result was the most potent medibles I've ever had In my life. They did have a faint taste of bud though the effects were worth the turd in mouth taste.


----------



## pushu (May 2, 2011)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> yaa it happens to alot of people acually its wierd, back like 8 years ago it happend to me i was smoking reggs like every day then we smoked some chronic shit one day and i was feeling good then all the sudden i turned super white like sick and the room started spinning and i broke out into a crazy sweat it was nuts i even puked a little i just kept think WTF WTF WTF lol then after a fe hours i turned back to normal and smoke the same shit and was just fine. then a while later it happend to my other frend too so we all started calling i "the whiteys" cause thats what happens pretty much lol.
> 
> but i just cant believe you went to the hospital that remindes me of the dude that was a cop and ate those brownies with his wife and called 911 saying they where going to die Lol


Believe me, it wasn't by my choice to go to the hospital. I was with a group of friends who would have no idea that I had eaten some pot (or smoke it) It just wasn't the time or place for me to say "I'm just overly fucked up from eating weed" 
the ambulance was there by the time I was awake enough to know what was going on. They took my blood pressure, which was something like 80/40 and the nurse says "oh yea.. you're going to the hospital"
the whole night sucked ass big time


----------



## Harrekin (May 5, 2011)

ITS NOT AN OVERDOSE! Cannabis isnt toxic, you cannot overdose on cannabis. You can get too high for your personal preference, but it doesnt count as an overdose because it cant cause long term harm. 

Just because you smoke/eat more than your looking for, freak out and feel like "your gonna die" doesnt mean you are going to, ever.

In simple terms: People who say you can overdose on pot = fail according to the SCIENTIFIC COMMUNITY.


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 5, 2011)

...bad weed? ....or good weed?


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> ITS NOT AN OVERDOSE! Cannabis isnt toxic, you cannot overdose on cannabis. You can get too high for your personal preference, but it doesnt count as an overdose because it cant cause long term harm.
> 
> Just because you smoke/eat more than your looking for, freak out and feel like "your gonna die" doesnt mean you are going to, ever.
> 
> In simple terms: People who say you can overdose on pot = fail according to the SCIENTIFIC COMMUNITY.



and folks who dont understand this is medicine to SOME of us... and a DOSE... is a DOSE is a DOSE... and OVER THAT DOSE... well that what the people who have been there and done that.. call and OVER DOSE OF THEIR MEDS... no one is claiming they died..(well maybe that stupid cop) but yes... TECHNICALLY anything over the normal does of what you take BE it... asprin food or whatever.. is OVER THE DOSE.


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2011)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/overdose any future arguements should be taken up with dictionary.com... and the other reference sites which states what an overdose is...


----------



## MsBBB (May 5, 2011)

*Excesses of anything can be harmful, that includes air and water. Try to practice moderation based on what your body can tolerate, and in everything you do and you might be safe from overdosing.*


----------



## Harrekin (May 6, 2011)

gioua said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/overdose any future arguements should be taken up with dictionary.com... and the other reference sites which states what an overdose is...


 *Facepalm*
Cannabis is a psychotropic drug. The reason its used is because it by chemical design binds to receptor sites in the brain causing a euphoric and/or sedative/pain relieving effect. As Iv said many many times, if you take too much, that is your own fault. You cannot "dose" cannabis, its a plant not a synthetic chemical, you can make an approximation on how much of it you want to "use" based on the psychoactive/sedative effect you desire, but this is not a dose. It is a guesstimation of how much you want to smoke/consume. 

Now this is where you seem to have it all mixed up...If you guess wrong and take too much, your not overdosing, your simply making the effect too strong for personal preference. Its not gonna kill, hospitalise or even harm you. Just go lie down. Try take too much cocaine or heroin and see what happens. THAT is an overdose.

Im not gonna argue semantics with you, but going online and trying to publicly say you can "overdose" on cannabis is just spreading mistruths that the already stigmatised substance does not need.

If you cant handle your weed, go lie down, dont go telling people online that you overdosed on it because YOU CANNOT OVERDOSE ON IT. It is impossible to administer a dosage of THC that is toxic to the human body, if you were to try smoke the amount required, you'd actually die of carbon monoxide poisoning before getting to a 1/4 of the "overdose" or "toxic" amount. 

Seriously God damn people, how many times do we sensible people (including the actual scientists studying this!) have to say "you cant overdose on weed, its pretty much harmless" before Government and people in general start listening?!

*EDIT:* Also, seperately but for the record, since you claim its purely a medicine to you, when Sativex is approved, are you gonna change over to that? Since it is just processed cannabis really, so it is natural, and will give you all the same pain relief you want with little of the high.

Or are you gonna be honest and say you like cannabis because conveniently its a drug that also acts as a medicine? 

I see it alot on this site, just like some of the above messages. Its hilarious when the medicinal people try talk down from their "moral high ground" (no pun intended) to us recreational smokers about how its "their medicine", but when they're offered something that does the same job with no high they say they wanna stick to the plant. Recreational smokers are as entitled as you to use the plant, its for all, intention completly unimportant so dont try speak to us from your high-horse.


----------



## gioua (May 6, 2011)

*Sative? I have not heard of this before... ? Heard of marinol.. you are missing one of the essential parts of using marijuna for meds...

NO MORE BIG PHARM! I dont have to pay close to 600$ per mo for my pills anymore... will I pay for **Sativex? Nope! they triewd the same with marinol and never could get it 100%\

Look I am not bs'ing folks... I use weed medicinally and recreationally... I have a 20 year chronic pain background and know what works and does not work for pain by now.. I just recently started smoking again (since feb) 

so would you be happy if we all started to use the term... 




you seem pretty set on the idea we should not be warning folks about the dangers of medibles..? 


*


----------



## Harrekin (May 6, 2011)

I never said anything about not warning people, but using the word "overdose" is misinforming people and is one of the reason pot isnt legal. Because when the general population hear cannabis they think drug like heroin or crack, and using words like overdose simply perpetuates the myth that cannabis is harmful and dangerous.

As Iv said a million times, people need to jsut moderate the amount they use, but if you do too much its not an overdose, its an overindulgance and at worst you'll just need to go for a nap for a while.

Infact here, go read yourself : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Is+it+possible+to+overdose+on+cannabis?


----------



## Harrekin (May 6, 2011)

And for the record Marinol is just synthetic THC, Sativex is actually extracted from the cannabis plant with only the medicinally beneficial bits left in. Its used as a oral spray and relieves pain/spasmosity the same as cannabis with minimal psychoactive effects due to the ratios of cannaboids in it. So its a cannabis medicine without the ill effects from smoking (carcogens) and little high, sounds perfect for all these "I only do it cos its medicinal" people. 

However the majority of them still want to smoke weed and jump up on their high horse about how they "need it" and its a "medicine" and look down on or think their opinion is more valid than someone who smokes cos they enjoy it.

I believe every adult in every society should be equally free to smoke/eat/consume cannabis if they want, whether medicinally or for recreation.

Im not taking a dig at medicinal users, but gioua above tried to say that because he uses it medicinally he can "overdose" and tried to talk down to me and use semantics to win his argument, and its this foolish and arrogant thought that cannabis is a medicine as opposed to a psychoactive drug with medicinal properties that really pisses me off.


----------



## irieie (May 6, 2011)

i agree the word over dose has a very strong negative connotation. the denotation may apply in this instance but the connotation never applies to cannabis. if you cant handle edibles then dont eat them or take it slow like everyone says. it is a personal responsibility to regulate your own drug intake.


----------



## newkirk (May 15, 2011)

> Vasovagal reaction: A reflex of the involuntary nervous system that causes the heart to slow down (bradycardia) and that, at the same time, affects the nerves to the blood vessels in the legs permitting those vessels to dilate (widen). As a result the heart puts out less blood, the blood pressure drops, and what blood is circulating tends to go into the legs rather than to the head. The brain is deprived of oxygen and the fainting episode occurs.


This is a common response to a variety of stressful situations when a person has not eaten recently.


----------



## gioua (May 17, 2011)

The main issue with medibles is ... it's made (generally) with weed.. not hash.. weed vaires in everything... HASH not soo much.. I mean a g of hash is a g of almost all thc a gram of weed can be only .15-.25% if that high.. has allows you to know the correct ammounts and most folks dont use hash too much work... but you will get better results and have less Over dosages..


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 20, 2011)

jsaleen said:


> The only way doctors or hospitals will report you to authorities is if your intentionally harming yourself or others.


Be glad you weren't driving, OP. That's the kind of stuff that puts Medical Restrictions on your license. That is such a pain in the ass. I hope your doctor/ ER/ whoever isn't too concerned.


----------



## guy incognito (May 20, 2011)

gioua said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/overdose any future arguements should be taken up with dictionary.com... and the other reference sites which states what an overdose is...


I also disagree with the terminology "over dose".


From your link:



> Medical Dictionary
> 
> *1over·dose definition *
> 
> ...


Bolding was my emphasis. I think most people associate overdose with a lethal dose.


----------



## hobbyhorse (May 20, 2011)

this thread is still alive?

You didn't overdose. No one ever does. not from smoking, not from edibles. that isn't the way cannabis works.

for all these stories about people passing out. Eat food. Your body is a biochemical MACHINE. If you don't put fuel into the machine, the engines dies. 

would you try to start your car with zero gas in it?


----------



## pushu (May 20, 2011)

I agreed many posts back that I shouldn't have used the term "overdose" and that I was foolish to let that happen to me
It was my own doing and a lesson learned

by the way... my doctor has given me a clean bill of health after undergoing a few tests.... once again, lesson learned


----------



## grokillaz (May 28, 2011)

I had a friend eat some brownies before he went on an airplane. He made an ass out of himself on the plane and he couldn't even tell them his name cuz he was so wasted he couldn't remember it lmfao.


----------



## Beansly (May 28, 2011)

The crazy part about this story? You can re-use the weed from making cannabutter.


----------



## gioua (May 31, 2011)

Beansly said:


> The crazy part about this story? You can re-use the weed from making cannabutter.



yup been doing that too... makes since.. I mean the weed from that did not do me much... but it worked great on others...

I would guess there is some residual thc left


----------



## MsBBB (May 31, 2011)

*So, after you make canna butter, what has to be done to reuse the buds, and how do you use them? Thanks*


----------



## Hotsause (May 31, 2011)

Yea it seems like you have to watch out a bit more with Concentrates and or edibles


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (May 31, 2011)

I had a family member take a 100 mg of THC tootsie roll looking candy called a Benz Roll. She took it without reading the thc dosage and in about thirty minutes I was taking care of a puking zombie. She had eaten dinner before, and all was good. She simply had too much for her body, and started puking it out. She couldn't walk, could barely talk, and was drooling. I had another friend standing up that just passed out and fell after brownies. I have seen how fucked up edibles can get you firsthand, and think the n00bz could use the warning. I don't think ANYBODY would champion MMJ if they had an experience like that..especially a first experience. Be wary of the amount you take, and wait an hour before judging if it worked or not.


----------



## pushu (May 31, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *So, after you make canna butter, what has to be done to reuse the buds, and how do you use them? Thanks*


I made firecrackers out of them - I ate just one and that is what got me so fucked up
so this story has two morals..... watch your intake with edibles and don't throw out that weed after making cannabutter


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2011)

The main issue lies with the product were using that has so many variables that there is little to no consistency.. one plant can have 6%thc or up to 27% and since the testing of this product is done in labs and I dont know of a home thc test kit... (sure they make em by now) but to be consistant with medibles you should use hash.. its more of a PITA to make but the end product will be less plant material and more consistancy.. but no matter what your still going to need to tit-rate yourself. I have made cookies with 16 g of weed and it rocked me... and I have made brownies with 10 g hash and it has only been a nice mellow feel.

I am guessing the only ones who think you can "OVERDOSE" on weed are those who "HAVE OVERDOSED" and know that feeling and well just trying to protect the others and give them a bit of caution to reenforce this is a medicine and well "Too much of a dose" is gonna suck!


----------



## headmanx2 (May 3, 2013)

Overdose is a strong word generally meaning a near death experience. I would never have used the (OD) word in the past with anything to do with pot. Smoked Mexican week in the 70's, made my own brownies in the 80's, not much use in the 90's as I was doing hard white powders up my nose. Rehab clicked in 97 and got me off what was then a few crack binges...wife didn't appreciate.  nothing for over 10 years then started some occasional pot smoking at 52 yrs old.. Found out my lifelong addictive personality was based in anxiety and after having treated my anxiety for many years I no longer needed to escape or medicate my anxiety anymore. I was a free man from addictions...Got my green card last year about this time to experiment with edibles and oils. Oils were very convenient and not very strong. Edibles were cool. Then, After eating almost a whole cookie my controlled anxiety fired off like I have never experienced. I was in full panic mode. My brain was firing sparks like I've never known in all my drug use days...I was running worst case scenarios thru my mind at light speed, in nanoseconds I could come up with a dozen ways my world was going to fall apart and end that night. I would use all the techniques TO TRY AND CALM DOWN. I was taught how to calm down with breathing, focusing, et.. but nothing helped. My 18 yr old pot smoking son just chuckled at me and put me to bed. I decided to take a benzodiazepine, a half hour later I was sleeping like a baby....I have had similar experiences 2 other times. So far I cant get the mellow buzz with edibles I enjoy with oils or flower. Sure wish someone had a way...I did mix it with booze and although my mind still fired off firecrackers of thought at a fast rate the booze kept the panic down...speed-balling of sorts...great sex for sure.


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

headmanx2 said:


> Overdose is a strong word generally meaning a near death experience. I would never have used the (OD) word in the past with anything to do with pot. Smoked Mexican week in the 70's, made my own brownies in the 80's, not much use in the 90's as I was doing hard white powders up my nose. Rehab clicked in 97 and got me off what was then a few crack binges...wife didn't appreciate.  nothing for over 10 years then started some occasional pot smoking at 52 yrs old.. Found out my lifelong addictive personality was based in anxiety and after having treated my anxiety for many years I no longer needed to escape or medicate my anxiety anymore. I was a free man from addictions...Got my green card last year about this time to experiment with edibles and oils. Oils were very convenient and not very strong. Edibles were cool. Then, After eating almost a whole cookie my controlled anxiety fired off like I have never experienced. I was in full panic mode. My brain was firing sparks like I've never known in all my drug use days...I was running worst case scenarios thru my mind at light speed, in nanoseconds I could come up with a dozen ways my world was going to fall apart and end that night. I would use all the techniques TO TRY AND CALM DOWN. I was taught how to calm down with breathing, focusing, et.. but nothing helped. My 18 yr old pot smoking son just chuckled at me and put me to bed. I decided to take a benzodiazepine, a half hour later I was sleeping like a baby....I have had similar experiences 2 other times. So far I cant get the mellow buzz with edibles I enjoy with oils or flower. Sure wish someone had a way...I did mix it with booze and although my mind still fired off firecrackers of thought at a fast rate the booze kept the panic down...speed-balling of sorts...great sex for sure.


sounds like you would benefit from a more further processed oil... like one that is cooked over 3 hours.


----------

